# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 28-04-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 21-04-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Per ate qe  pelqejne  motorat ... shikojini dhe argetohuni!" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16608

Titulli: "Humor Shkodran" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga aliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16607

Titulli: "Albanica Sat - Një kanal i ri televiziv" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16606

Titulli: "muzgu" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga pluhur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16603

Titulli: "Ku vemi?...Ku vemi!?..." (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16601

Titulli: "Lidhje interneti ne shqiperi" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Sentinus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16600

Titulli: "Gjuha Shqipe ne rrezik.Votoni qe te mbroni gjuhen shqipe ..." (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Kallmeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16599

Titulli: "ok" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Sentinus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16598

Titulli: "Si mendoni" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16593

Titulli: "Cani jep alarmin: Ekonomia ne renie" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16592

Titulli: "Matura 95/99 Themistokli Germenji" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga annaiss)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16591

Titulli: "Foto per te qeshur" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga kledi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16590

Titulli: "A ka ardhur SARS-i ne shqiperi ?" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16588

Titulli: "SI TE VEPROJ?" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga jetaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16583

Titulli: "Kush eshte kjo vajze?" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16582

Titulli: "Ja ku erdha dhe une per te ber nje kerkese per @op" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Ezmeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16581

Titulli: "Ja dhe me pershendetjen time te gjithe Antaret e Forumit" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga Ezmeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16578

Titulli: "SMS per Shqiperi?" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga qazwsx01)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16577

Titulli: "Projekt për Galeri Arti" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16575

Titulli: "kerkese per access" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga jorik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16574

Titulli: "so lets talk about - I" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16573

Titulli: "Bukuri femerore" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga Goc^e_mir)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16572

Titulli: "ABETARE" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16571

Titulli: "Network marketing" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga Brus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16570

Titulli: "LUFTA E IRAKUT PERSE U BE?" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga juniku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16569

Titulli: "BARSALETA ME FJALE BANALE  :perqeshje: " (postuar 27-04-2003 nga martin-4-ever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16567

Titulli: "JEZUSI, Zoti i refuzuar i cifuteve ..." (postuar 27-04-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16563

Titulli: "mix fotosh" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16562

Titulli: "forumi dhe te drejtat tona ne te" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16561

Titulli: "Zoti e bekofte Shqiperin dhe Shqipetaret !!" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga BnejamiN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16560

Titulli: "JU PYESNI UNE PERGJIGJEM" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16557

Titulli: "Mund te pyesni per cdo gje ne lidhje me Kuranin" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16556

Titulli: "GRUAJA IDEALE" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16555

Titulli: "Emigrantit" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16553

Titulli: "kam deshire te marr aop" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga Mekatari_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16552

Titulli: "POLLO: NANO FOLI DJE PER JASHTETOKESORET" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16550

Titulli: "DORËSHKRIMI ELBASANAS I UNGJIJVE, 1761" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16548

Titulli: "Londër: Luftë kundër gangsterëve shqiptarë" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16545

Titulli: "&quot;Presidenti Shqiptar , harron te pershendes jetimet e braktisur&quot;!" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16544

Titulli: "Atij" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga hmmm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16543

Titulli: "Ku jeni o trima?" (postuar 27-04-2003 nga armandovranari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16542

Titulli: "NY Yankees --- Legjenda e bejbollit" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16540

Titulli: "Auto-Show New York 2003" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16539

Titulli: "Kanun e Kuvend (trojet Shqiptare)" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16535

Titulli: "Cfare mendoni per femrat shqipetare te ketyre viteve te fundit?" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16531

Titulli: "A eshte e vertete." (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16530

Titulli: "Pa ty." (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16527

Titulli: "Si mendoni te vije Blondie_18 ne date me mua apo jo?" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Valmir_fier)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16528

Titulli: "Mbi..." (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16526

Titulli: "Duhet ndihma juaj me gjuhën shqipe" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Nemo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16525

Titulli: "Endrra e Shqiperise kolumbiane" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16524

Titulli: "Si behet endrra realitet???" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Io_e_Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16521

Titulli: "Dita e mbare per ju" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga cristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16517

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjithe" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Tonito Brigante)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16509

Titulli: "dita e mbare per ju" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga cristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16508

Titulli: "American Life dhe flamuri shqiptar!" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16502

Titulli: "Marredheniet me nje person te nje rrace tjeter..." (postuar 26-04-2003 nga BaBy_BiRbA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16501

Titulli: "Mashkull - Femer" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga emiliano17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16498

Titulli: "MALE - FEMALE" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga emiliano17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16497

Titulli: "Qfare duhet te beje qeveria per shqiperine para se te hyje ne NATO dhe BE?" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16496

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Lidhja e internetit
 o 'Me mire me kontrate te parapaguar' (1 vota)
 o 'Me mire pa kontrate dhe te paguash vetem telefonin' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16600

Sondazh: A eshte e vertete, nqs po ose jo pse
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16593

Sondazh: Cila dite eshte dita e mbare per ju?
 o 'e hena' (0 vota)
 o 'e marta' (0 vota)
 o 'e merkura' (0 vota)
 o 'e enjtja' (0 vota)
 o 'e premtja' (2 vota)
 o 'e shuna' (0 vota)
 o 'e djela' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjera,te gjitha njesoj jan' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16517

Sondazh: FEMER & MASHKULL! EKZISTON SHOQERIA?
 o 'PO' (3 vota)
 o 'JO' (2 vota)
 o 'ME RASTE' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16498

Sondazh: TEK CILI SHTET DALLOHET RACIZMI ME I MADH SIPAS MENDIMIT JUAJ ?
 o 'Ne Greqi' (5 vota)
 o 'Ne Itali' (1 vota)
 o 'Ne Gjermani' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne USA' (1 vota)
 o 'Ne Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk ekziston racizem ne esnje vend' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16423

Sondazh: gjeja e par qe shofim tek nje njeri....
 o 'syt(+vetullat)' (2 vota)
 o 'buzet' (0 vota)
 o 'duart' (1 vota)
 o 'te prapmet' (0 vota)
 o 'paraqitjen(veshja)' (2 vota)
 o 'buzeqeshja.....' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16402

Sondazh: per lidhje serioze preferoni??????
 o 'shqiptar(e) puro....' (3 vota)
 o 'shq te lindur dhe qe jetojn jashteti' (0 vota)
 o 'apo te huaj.....' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16401

Sondazh: Dita më e keqe e javës
 o 'E hëna' (10 vota)
 o 'E martja' (2 vota)
 o 'E mërkurja' (2 vota)
 o 'E enjtja' (0 vota)
 o 'E premtja' (0 vota)
 o 'E shtuna' (0 vota)
 o 'E diela' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16347

Sondazh: A ju pelqen muri i Georgievskit?
 o 'S'am ide' (2 vota)
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (2 vota)
 o 'S'me intereson' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16303

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Bullgaria' (1 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (3 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (17 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16120


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

28 04:
 o grugova (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=178

28 04:
 o LEKGEGA (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=381

28 04:
 o Niko D'Angelo (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=364

28 04:
 o Lezhjani (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=697

28 04:
 o Body (36) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=794

28 04:
 o meli (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1303

28 04:
 o tirana-boy (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1407

28 04:
 o mery (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1447

28 04:
 o blendi hasanaj (36) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1988

28 04:
 o Smokey_420 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2431

28 04:
 o Preshevari (46) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2972

28 04:
 o Majk (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3547

28 04:
 o eljan (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3703

28 04:
 o lorencjorgo (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4733

28 04:
 o armi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4997

28 04:
 o eris84 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5139

28 04:
 o erinda (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5512

28 04:
 o edlira nikaj (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5670

28 04:
 o elio milano (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6630

28 04:
 o Jon (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7455

28 04:
 o Zemer-Thyeri (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7742

29 04:
 o Dj Tino (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1090

29 04:
 o Erindi (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4696

29 04:
 o artur (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1423

29 04:
 o ERINI (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2181

29 04:
 o ^bad_boy^ (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1674

29 04:
 o silva (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1843
 o GYLTENI (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2143

29 04:
 o Ximi (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2215

29 04:
 o gezuar (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3149

29 04:
 o gledi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3655

29 04:
 o CaPkEnI_DuRrSaK (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4045

29 04:
 o StarRigel (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4299

29 04:
 o PLAYa (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4568

29 04:
 o Fatal_impact (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5529

29 04:
 o ore_Tino (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5934

29 04:
 o çunTirone (100) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7746

30 04:
 o THE_CROW (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=348

30 04:
 o PLAKU - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=858

30 04:
 o embelsira (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2114


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 21-04-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 177 Anetare te rinj
 o 204 Tema te reja
 o 3,965 Postime te reja
 o 9 Sondazhe te reja

----------

